# Anyone contemplating one?



## TonyL (Oct 5, 2019)

I would be interested  in a Exotic Blanks one (Ed has just about everything - not sure if he is interested  though) or CSUSA. When I retire, I will try to host one. In the meantime, I will rely on the patience and kindness of other members .


----------



## DrD (Oct 5, 2019)

Turner's Warehouse or Exotic Blanks


----------



## Wayne (Oct 5, 2019)

Monty just updated the guidelines for group buys. 



			https://www.penturners.org/resources/group-buy-guideline.385/download


----------



## TonyL (Oct 5, 2019)

DrD said:


> Turner's Warehouse or Exotic Blanks


Thank works for me.  Chad is a great guy.


Wayne said:


> Monty just updated the guidelines for group buys.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.penturners.org/resources/group-buy-guideline.385/download


Thank you Wayne.


----------



## TonyL (Oct 6, 2019)

Well that enjoyed a quick death . I don't blame folks...I don't have the patience or desire to host one.


----------



## DrD (Oct 6, 2019)

Yup, that got about as much interest as my thread on selling off some Baron, El Grande and Churchill pen kits.


----------



## TonyL (Oct 6, 2019)

Actually, some reached-out. I thought with the holidays approaching, the timing would be right. There will be more down the road.


----------



## Monty (Oct 6, 2019)

Tony,
The guidelines I posted are what it actually takes to run a successful Group Buy. This is info from not only my own experience runni ng them but also input from others that had successful buys. 
If anyone wants to step up and run one, I'd be more than happy to walk them through the process.


----------



## TonyL (Oct 6, 2019)

Monty said:


> Tony,
> The guidelines I posted are what it actually takes to run a successful Group Buy. This is info from not only my own experience runni ng them but also input from others that had successful buys.
> If anyone wants to step up and run one, I'd be more than happy to walk them through the process.


Thanks Monty.


----------



## indytruks138 (Oct 6, 2019)

I'd definitely be in on a group buy from Exotic Blanks.


----------



## TonyL (Oct 7, 2019)

Thanks. We need someone to host it. And I am not sure of the vendors' interest. CSUSA is always in, but I don't know about the other vendors.  Thanks again.


----------



## WriteON (Oct 7, 2019)

How much is saved with a group buy. Can anything be ordered or just a certain item.


----------



## TonyL (Oct 7, 2019)

WriteON said:


> How much is saved with a group buy. Can anything be ordered or just a certain item.


Hey Frank! The GB docs in the library do a much better job. It depends on tge supplier.

Most of the time it is limited to kits, bushings, and tubing. The discount on the kits is usually the max discount on the largest order qty.


----------

